
Show HN: BrandFox – Buy and Sell Instagram Photos - ruairidhwm
https://brandfox.io
======
ruairidhwm
Hi everyone

I’m the creator of BrandFox. I created the service partly as a way for me to
get better at coding, and also to see if I can help brands access better
content for their marketing material, and for Instagrammers to make some
money.

It’s been great fun making BrandFox but I’d love to hear any feedback at this
early stage!

Thanks!

~~~
fwn
That's an interesting service! I'm curious: Are all prices fixed for available
images?

~~~
ruairidhwm
Hey!

Yes, prices are fixed at $10 for all images so that brands can budget easily.

This is something I may play around with at a later date but at the start I
thought that flat-pricing would be the most straightforward option!

Also, if an image isn't available then BrandFox comments on the relevant image
to let the Instagrammer know that someone wants to buy it. If they log in and
click 'accept' then the brand gets the image and the Instagrammer gets their
money :)

~~~
lelandgaunt
I thought instagram owns all users photos? How does this work legally?

~~~
ruairidhwm
Hey

Good point! You actually own all your own content on Instagram and so can sell
it as you wish.

When you sign up to Instagram, you grant them a broad set of rights -
specifically a non-exclusive, royalty-free, transferable,worldwide license to
use any images you post, but ownership remains with you.

Hope that clears it up :)

